# Arkansas Pit Rentals?



## zacherwalker (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, just tried to use the search bar for the forums yielding no results; but because I have seen something about it before so if you posted it or know information about it please let me know...


I heard someone saying that they know a farmer(s) in Arkansas that will let you hunt a pit they have on their land for really cheap (+/- $100) a day.. It isn't like a guides land or a hunting clubs land just a person who is trying to make money in the offseason. 

I was wondering if anyone knows or has heard of anything like this and could pass on some information to where I contact said farmer. I tried google and only could find pit or blind rentals for guides lands. 

I am looking to either head out for the Third season(Dec 26-Jan 27 I believe) or for the Snow Goose thats Late Jan Early Feb.

Please let me know if you have any information on this at all..


----------



## sasmojoe (Nov 27, 2012)

*pit lease*

checkout craigslist for Jonesboro Arkansas, I have seen several postings


----------



## Fowl (Nov 27, 2012)

If you get it cheap that is one thing, but buyer beware, a lot of times those pits are either not producing or have been burned up before you get there. Just a word of caution. That's not to say you won't kill ducks, but I would be careful before I tied up a lot of money.


----------



## Shakey Head (Nov 27, 2012)

Proceed with caution!!!  I know alot of people who have been taking advantage of in the same situation.  Just because it is flooded rice or beans, and it is in Arkansas, doesnt mean you are going to have ducks.  You burn alot of money with little results.  Wish I could help you, but our lease is entirely private in NE Arkansas.


----------



## Shakey Head (Nov 27, 2012)

One more horror story for you.  

I once knew of a person who had several pits he would lease out for duck season.  There were a handful that never produced, and not any of the "seasoned" hunters would lease.  These pits would sit unleased to mid season, when a person like yourself, would want to lease an Arkansas pit for a cheaper mid season rate.  These "people" would then clean all the hulls and feathers out of the good producing pits, put the hulls and feathers in trash bags, and dump the feathers and hulls in the "bad" pits.  When a new-comer, such as your self would come out to look at the pit they were wanting to lease, it looked like the previous hunters had a smack hole (due to the abundance of feathers and hulls).  The "new-comer" would then immediately pay this "person" for the obviously smack hole of a pit blind.  Trust me, they never fired a shot.  I have seen this take place season after season...


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 27, 2012)

I paid a bunch of money for a pit rental and did not kill a duck. Good luck.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 27, 2012)

seems to me from what I have been hearing a waste of time...I was really hoping the person that posted previously would comment on it I remember them posting either a name or definitely a number of a guy theyve been to numerou times with great results..


----------



## Woods Savvy (Nov 27, 2012)

Call Roger Reeves  870-830-1132 it  is $125.00 a day per person. His blinds are in one of the best spots in Arkansas.


----------



## waddler (Nov 28, 2012)

There are shenanigans that take place, but contrary to what seems to be said here, it is not so cut and dried as to "good" pits and  "bad" pits. There are just too many factors involved. I have seen very productive pits have zero ducks for a week at a time, and then suddenly have ducks.

The smartest action you can take is to make friends with folks that are in, or go to, Arkansas for duck hunting. Deciding in October where to hunt in December is a Crap Shoot all the way. Having said that, guides with many locations across the delta are the most reliable for a single trip. Guides with only a few pits are subject to "duck drought" like everyone else.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not so much looking for "good pit bad pit" more so just honest. I decided on Arkansas in June and am planning on hunting the public land Mecca and seeing the amazing boat race first hand. But I was just looking to get a day in on a flooded field..  I mean if I'm gonna be out there might as well try. Thanks everyone for there help and especially for the number!!


----------

